# Movies that are widely regarded as awesome that you still hate personally



## Lucky Seven (Nov 4, 2007)

Okay, there will obviously be some disagreement in this thread. But at least give reasons why. You can also do TV series in this thread.


I'm thrying to think of some, I know it will come to me, eventually.


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't know what the critics had to say about "I now pronounce you Chuck and Larry" but I sure hated it, and i'm a huge Kevin James fan (King of Queens FTW). Sandler should stop making movies.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 4, 2007)

I thought Spider Man 3 was horrible, and that was really too bad, because the first two were SO good.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 4, 2007)

'300'

I just don't see the big deal.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Nov 4, 2007)

Spider-man 3
Saw 1 & 2 (haven't seen 3)
Sin City
Hostel
Kill Bill Vol. 1 & 2
History of Violence
Donnie Darko (I don't hate it...I just don't think its as brilliant as its made out)


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 4, 2007)

kung_fu said:


> I don't know what the critics had to say about "I now pronounce you Chuck and Larry" but I sure hated it, and i'm a huge Kevin James fan (King of Queens FTW). Sandler should stop making movies.



Kevin James is awesome, have you seen his standup? LMAO. Haven't seen the Chuck and Larry thing though, it didn't look very good.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Nov 4, 2007)

The Matrix


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, Saw III, Spider Man III, and Return of the Jedi (stupid fucking Ewoks ruined the movie for me)


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 4, 2007)

Hmm, I'd agree with the Kill Bill films.

Critic Mark Kermode once said it was like having a teenager show you all the cool bits from their favourite films. Well put tbh.


----------



## Psychoface (Nov 4, 2007)

Kill Bill, High School Musical 2


----------



## stuh84 (Nov 4, 2007)

Kill Bill, no plot, all flare, but done in such a clinical way that it comes off as pretentious rather than an entertaining show piece

Donnie Darko, about as deep as a puddle, and a plot as thin as a super model. I do not get why people dont get the plot in this film, its simple. If he didn't exist, none of that shit would have happened, and everyone would have a decent life. End of.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll have to +1 on Donnie Darko too. That movie was crap.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 4, 2007)

I thought Donnie Darko was OK, but all the pretentious teenagers who loudly proclaimed how much they liked it in a pathetic attempt to seem intelligent just got on my nerves.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 4, 2007)

Any movie by M. Night Shyamalan.

Anchorman..I found it totally unfunny.

Wedding Crashers...ditto

Forrest Gump....God how I hate this movie. 

Quentin Tarantino movies are almost always way overrated. 

TheSaw movies. I haven't seen the 3 because I hated 1 and 2 a little too much to sit through 3.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 4, 2007)

Babel.


I hated it. Here I thought I would love it, but it was a confusing mish-mash of shit, to me. (Even if Brad Pitt's acting was pretty good.)


----------



## Clydefrog (Nov 4, 2007)

If anyone says "Fight Club", I'm gonna have to claim your balls, 'cause you're not a man, baby.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 4, 2007)

I thought Donnie Darko was cool.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 4, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> I thought Donnie Darko was cool.



It was, but I think Distressed Romeo is on the money, it's far too popular with annoying teenagers, and thus, over-rated to high heavens.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 4, 2007)

I thought the Kill Bill movies were brilliant. In my top 50, top 20 perhaps even.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 4, 2007)

Spiderman I, II, and III rank amongst the worst 5 movies of all time for me (along with Howard the Duck and Tank Girl). I think I've also had enough of Will Farrell, Steve Carrell and Ben Stiller movies. I liked Anchorman though.

Random thought: Changing Lanes was a great movie, too bad that movie isn't more revered.


----------



## Clydefrog (Nov 4, 2007)

Changing Lanes was fantastical.

Middle class white rage is so rarely explored.


----------



## Groff (Nov 4, 2007)

All three spiderman movies
Batman returns (and any after that. Batman Begins was more my cup of tea)
Final Fantasy Advent Children (I though this was the worst movie i've ever seen...)
Rocky Horror Picture show... The only part I enjoyed was when Meatloaf came out, sang a song, and then got dead. I laughed my ass off. But that was it.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 4, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Spiderman I, II, and III rank amongst the worst 5 movies of all time for me (along with Howard the Duck and Tank Girl).



Hey, Tank Girl was a different kind of bad, like Troll 2 bad. It's fun to watch with a bunch of people.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 5, 2007)

I fell asleep in the theater when I saw Tank Girl. The only other movie I fell asleep in the theater was "Man on the Moon". Wow that was a TERRIBLE movie, and I love Andy Kaufman.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 5, 2007)

I fell asleep during Man on the Moon, too.

Boy, I WANTED to like that movie, but it was just boring. Didn't hate it, but it wasn't great.


----------



## El Caco (Nov 5, 2007)

I fell asleep during Get Shorty

I remember enjoying Man on the Moon.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh, I remember seeing 'Toy Story' when it first came out and was ridiculously popular and not really being sure what the big deal was.


----------



## XEN (Nov 5, 2007)

Just from the list of academy award winners and nominees there are so many movies I can't stand.
Titanic
Moulin Rouge
Chicago
Gladiator
Ghost
Godfather part III

I just can't stand movies that are hyped beyond their IQ.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Nov 5, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Godfather part III



I've never heard it highly acclaimed to be honest. Whenever I've heard people talk about it they've always hated it hehe.


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

Titanic, Guess what.. the ship still sank! Ditto "Perfect Storm"

Gladiator was just unnecessary.

The worst highly acclaimed movie of all time was Bridges of Madison County. Clint Eastwood should have his manhood revoked for that turd. I was forced to sit through it on a flight, and I swear, I so wanted to plunge to my death rather than endure any more of that PAP smear on film.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 5, 2007)

The only upside to Titanic was Kate Winslet naked.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 5, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> The only upside to Titanic was Kate Winslet naked.



Damn right! 


Mmm... Kate.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 5, 2007)

I like Gladiator, it Hanz Zimmer made a bitch'n score for it.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 5, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> I like Gladiator, it Hanz Zimmer made a bitch'n score for it.



I too liked Gladiator. Not Amazing, but a really kickass epic.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Nov 5, 2007)

The Warriors, the original Dracula, Mad Max, and Rumblefish. All are very, very sucky.


----------



## darren (Nov 5, 2007)

Just about any movie made by Kevin Smith.

I don't know why... i just can't stand his stuff. "Chasing Amy" was one of the most annoying films i've ever seen. "Clerks" put me to sleep.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Nov 5, 2007)

darren said:


> Just about any movie made by Kevin Smith.
> 
> I don't know why... i just can't stand his stuff. "Chasing Amy" was one of the most annoying films i've ever seen. "Clerks" put me to sleep.



the scene in Chasing Amy about the Easter bunny and santa with the bull dyke almost made me piss myself!


----------



## Popsyche (Nov 5, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> the scene in Chasing Amy about the Easter bunny and santa with the bull dyke almost made me piss myself!



...and Dogma roooled!


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 5, 2007)

I recently saw "Batman Begins" and thought it was self-conscious garbage, personally. STill better than "Daredevil", but if the budgets were equal, I don't know which would have been worse...


----------



## Naren (Nov 6, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> I recently saw "Batman Begins" and thought it was self-conscious garbage, personally. STill better than "Daredevil", but if the budgets were equal, I don't know which would have been worse...



 I thought it was the best Batman movie ever made (and I've seen all of them). Excellent film in my opinion.

I did hate "Daredevil," but most people I've met hated Daredevil. The Hulk was pretty horrible as well.

But "Batman Begins" was just plain awesome.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 6, 2007)

Batman Begins was definitely pure awesomeness.


----------



## the.godfather (Nov 6, 2007)

Pirates of the Caribbean, fucking awful movies!  Just over-rated crap. 

The only thing that saves them slightly is Kiera Knightly.


----------



## Groff (Nov 6, 2007)

the.godfather said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean, fucking awful movies!  Just over-rated crap.
> 
> The only thing that saves them slightly is Kiera Knightly.



Yeah, I kinda liked the first one, it was entertaining...

But 2 and 3 were completely stupid, and unnecesary.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 6, 2007)

the.godfather said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean, fucking awful movies!  Just over-rated crap.
> 
> The only thing that saves them slightly is Kiera Knightly.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 6, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> The Warriors, the original Dracula, Mad Max, and Rumblefish. All are very, very sucky.



+1 on The Warriors, I rented it thinking it was going to be a big deal, but that movie was absolutely terrible. Fucking awful. Like, really bad. 

But the first two Mad Max movies are totally kick ass, two of my favorite movies of all tmie.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 6, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Batman Begins was definitely pure awesomeness.



 Big time.


----------



## Carrion (Nov 6, 2007)

The Harry Potter movies, I don't see the appeal


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 6, 2007)

HotRodded7321 said:


> The Warriors, the original Dracula, Mad Max, and Rumblefish. All are very, very sucky.



No one likes Mad Max. Everyone likes Mad Max II though. Roadwarrior FTW!


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 6, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> No one likes Mad Max.



Speak for yourself. Mad Max owns.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 6, 2007)

lord lemons said:


> agreed





That dude needed to shut the fuck up about his mother.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 7, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Speak for yourself. Mad Max owns.



+1. I love part duex, but 1 was still tight.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 7, 2007)

Anymore, I hate movies. Haven't been to a theater since 'Narnia' I believe (that flick was okay). With movies like:

the Spider-Man series (flawed & dissapointing)
40 Year Old Virgin (crap)
Grandma's Boy (Sandler side-kick crap)
300 (THIS...IS...POINTLESS)
...and an ASS-LOAD of others that I just can't think of right now.

All this makes me sound like a grouchy asshole, but Hollywood can go fuck itself. They'd be doing the world a favor. 

I'll stop complaining now.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 7, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Speak for yourself. Mad Max owns.



Hey, I love 'em both, I'm just sayin _most_ people I know don't like the first.


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 8, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Speak for yourself. Mad Max owns.



Seconded I love it - the cheesy overdubbing and all

Saw, Scary Movie, Mission Impossible, Charlies Angels


----------



## canuck brian (Nov 10, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Speak for yourself. Mad Max owns.



+1

The opening chase sequence is still one of the best done.


----------



## Choop (Nov 19, 2007)

Definitely 300..it was okay, but nothing amazing like everyone claims. This movie was supposed to be epic, but it just wasn't. There really weren't that many fight scenes, virtually no story line..I dunno. I get the point of the movie, but it all was just so over hyped. Movies like Braveheart pwn this movie, and are way more epic. 

That said, it was a PRETTY movie :].

oh and spiderman 3..I don't know what to say about it really.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 19, 2007)

Choop said:


> Definitely 300..it was okay, but nothing amazing like everyone claims. This movie was supposed to be epic, but it just wasn't. There really weren't that many fight scenes, virtually no story line..I dunno. I get the point of the movie, but it all was just so over hyped. Movies like Braveheart pwn this movie, and are way more epic.
> 
> That said, it was a PRETTY movie :].
> 
> oh and spiderman 3..I don't know what to say about it really.



 



I never watched 300, I got all I wanted out of it from the trailer and the internet.


----------



## Choop (Nov 19, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> I never watched 300, I got all I wanted out of it from the trailer and the internet.



haha, hey thanks!

Yeah, the trailers pretty much sum up all you'll get out of the movie. I don't want to sound like an ass to anybody who likes it..sorry I'm ranting over it.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Nov 23, 2007)

why do people like Napoleon Dynamite?
It seemed to me like television for retarded children. I hated it sober, and no amount of pot-smoking got me to the point where I appreciated it either...


----------



## playstopause (Nov 23, 2007)

Volsung said:


> Anymore, I hate movies. Haven't been to a theater since 'Narnia' I believe (that flick was okay). With movies like:
> 
> the Spider-Man series (flawed & dissapointing)
> 40 Year Old Virgin (crap)
> ...



There is SO much more to movies than Hollywood...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 24, 2007)

Pulp Fiction. Seriously. I just don't get it.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Nov 24, 2007)

Thomas said:


> Pulp Fiction. Seriously. I just don't get it.



I agree it's over-rated but and definitely not Tarantino's best (Reservoir Dogs was in my opinion). However, I'd still say its a great film


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 24, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> why do people like Napoleon Dynamite?
> It seemed to me like television for retarded children. I hated it sober, and no amount of pot-smoking got me to the point where I appreciated it either...



Well, it's a cult film. You just have to _get_ it.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't stand ALL of the Star Wars movies.
From the story, to the ugly hardware (guns, lightsabers, ships -deathstar was a cool concept though - ) to the clothes that they wore, even down to the way everyone talked! Oh how I wanted to kick a field goal with Yoda.

Oh god, I can hear the neg-rep being clicked already...oh well, fuck it!

As a matter of fact, I just saw Donnie Darko for the first time yesterday and 
I heard a while back that the book was better. If the movie was to fallow the book exactly, it would have been like a six hour movie (or so I heard)

...But a bunny rabbit? Come on!


----------



## Volsung (Nov 25, 2007)

playstopause said:


> There is SO much more to movies than Hollywood...



Yeah...I know. I'm just a picky grouch.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 25, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> why do people like Napoleon Dynamite?
> It seemed to me like television for retarded children. I hated it sober, and no amount of pot-smoking got me to the point where I appreciated it either...



It was OK...just a fairly low-brow comedy. Nothing more, nothing less. I thought the same about Van Wilder to be honest.


----------



## smueske (Nov 26, 2007)

I liked Napoleon Dynamite. I don't think it is a classic in any sense of the word, but as a parody it's pretty funny. Borat is a 100x funnier though. The first time I saw it I was laughing so hard it hurt. And tell me that naked fight scene isn't one of the funniest, most disgusting things you've ever seen.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Nov 26, 2007)

smueske said:


> And tell me that naked fight scene isn't one of the funniest, most disgusting things you've ever seen.



Well, maybe for Hollywood it is.


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 26, 2007)

Although I will admit the whole "vote for pedro" craze was a little annoying, I still love this movie. When I first saw adds for this movie, I SO wanted to hate it. With the MTV pushing it and the basic add campaign for this movie it seemed like this movie was being pushed on us by "The Man"  . 

Eventually, it came out on video so I rented it. First watch, meh didn't get it. I think i was still trying not to like it at the time. Anyways, I decided to throw the DVD in once more before I returned it. I'm glad I did though because now I am a true fan. This comedy style of this movie has been bastardized so many times, it seems that every other comercial has a Napolean esque character or bizzare/awkward timing and similar camera use (Doritos commercials anybody?). 

To me personally, the humor in this movie comes from the little things that are often taken for granted. 


"You forgot to put the crystals in"


----------



## guitarplayerone (Nov 26, 2007)

I liked van wilder and borat, but that is a different type of humor imo... and you're right, I don't get it...

I like cult and indie films... and some big ones too...

I didn't get the Blair Witch Project either, and that supposedly got great reviews...


----------



## Lee (Nov 26, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> I didn't get the Blair Witch Project either, and that supposedly got great reviews...


I could do nothing but laugh the first time I saw previews for that  

Taxi Driver wasn't really that good, I don't think.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Nov 27, 2007)

Clydefrog said:


> If anyone says "Fight Club", I'm gonna have to claim your balls, 'cause you're not a man, baby.


You're gonna have to claim my balls.  I wouldn't have brought this up if you hadn't mentioned it.

Sorry, I just don't see the extreme appeal, IMO it's blown out of proportion like 300 (although I haven't seen it, I've heard enough about it that I've decided to never watch it). It wasn't terrible or even a bad movie, it was just way too trippy. The plot twist was intense though.


But a movie I really can't stand is The Sound of Music. It's a classic and one of my mom's favorites, but I really hate the songs.


----------



## smueske (Nov 27, 2007)

Fight Club was pretty cool, but the ending did a real disservice to the book. The book was a million times better.


----------



## Groff (Nov 27, 2007)

ibzrg1570 said:


> But a movie I really can't stand is The Sound of Music. It's a classic and one of my mom's favorites, but I really hate the songs.



We had to watch it in school a while ago... It was terrible. This is all I remember: Creepy family... Nazis... Nun disabled a car... A field.

That's it.

...And fight club was stupid. I just didn't like it at all.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm going to have to chime in with 8 1/2 here. Supposedly a cinematic masterpiece, one of the greatest movies of all time, and it is fucking garbage. One of the most boring, random, and pointless movies I have ever seen. It was like a stream of consciousness book, basically, except I would rather read one of those than watch 8 1/2 ever again.


----------



## smueske (Nov 27, 2007)

Please tell me you aren't talking about Fellini's 8 1/2. That movie is fucking brilliant.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 27, 2007)

Yup Fellini's 8 1/2. I can definitely see how someone could see it is brilliant, but if I want to watch a movie that smart, I would rather just read a book.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Nov 28, 2007)

The spiderman films definately

300 for exactly these reasons



Choop said:


> Definitely 300..it was okay, but nothing amazing like everyone claims. This movie was supposed to be epic, but it just wasn't. There really weren't that many fight scenes, virtually no story line..I dunno. I get the point of the movie, but it all was just so over hyped. Movies like Braveheart pwn this movie, and are way more epic.
> 
> That said, it was a PRETTY movie :].



 
+ rep for you sir

I didn't think anchorman was all that......its funny in places but most of it isnt (to me anyway). Its no 'old school' anyway!


----------



## playstopause (Nov 28, 2007)

sakeido said:


> I'm going to have to chime in with 8 1/2 here. Supposedly a cinematic masterpiece, one of the greatest movies of all time, and it is fucking garbage. One of the most boring, random, and pointless movies I have ever seen. It was like a stream of consciousness book, basically, except I would rather read one of those than watch 8 1/2 ever again.



Fucking garbage? Damn, that's so wrong.
You have the right to your opinion and all but that's nonsense. 8 1/2 IS a grand masterpiece.
Everyone that knows about real cinema knows this.

There's not a single cinema class i've had in university or an all-time best movie ever list were it doesn't figure.
Can't even tell you how many times i've seen that film in the top 10 best movie ever made.

Fellini > *


----------



## Variant (Dec 4, 2007)

Scarface... I just don't get what's so goddamn great about Scarface. Not the worst movie I've ever seen, but possibly the most overrated, though that could be Forrest Gump.


----------

